# Synapse 6 Tiagra?



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

I am interested in this bike and looking to see what people have to say about it.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

IMO, great bang for the buck. The one weak link is the wheelset which I have heard some not so nice things about it. If you could get your bike shop to swap them out for a pair of entry level Shimanos, it would be perfect.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Lombard said:


> IMO, great bang for the buck. The one weak link is the wheelset which I have heard some not so nice things about it. If you could get your bike shop to swap them out for a pair of entry level Shimanos, it would be perfect.


Thanks.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

If you are looking for a good entry level I think that is it. I had to test ride a tiagra for sizing purposes and was surprised how well it operated. That groupo will last you a long time.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Two of the reasons I like this bike is, a. cables run internally and b. NO DISC BRAKES, which I think look cool, but are a work-in-process.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Yes, I agree that disc brakes are totally unnecessary on road bikes not to mention more difficult to adjust/repair.

BTW, I have a touring bike with Tiagra shifters and a Deore rear derailleur. Shifting is smooth as silk! Unless you are a pro racer, you probably will not notice the difference between Tiagra/105/Ultegra/Dura Ace. They're all excellent quality Shimano products. The biggest difference is that as you go up the component ladder, you shed weight. Again, for most of us, we won't notice a difference.


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice frame and very good groupset - I'd recommend it.

cheers


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Any owners out there?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Lombard said:


> Yes, I agree that disc brakes are totally unnecessary on road bikes not to mention more difficult to adjust/repair.
> 
> BTW, I have a touring bike with Tiagra shifters and a Deore rear derailleur. Shifting is smooth as silk! Unless you are a pro racer, you probably will not notice the difference between Tiagra/105/Ultegra/Dura Ace. They're all excellent quality Shimano products. The biggest difference is that as you go up the component ladder, you shed weight. Again, for most of us, we won't notice a difference.


I have no experience with Cannondale house brand disc

But avid bb7 are very easy to adjust

And bb5 is slightly harder. 

Still easier than dual pivots


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

tednugent said:


> I have no experience with Cannondale house brand disc
> 
> But avid bb7 are very easy to adjust
> 
> ...


I'm not interested in disc brakes. I would like to know what other people/owners have to say about this bike.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

maybe you should go demo the bike and compare it to the CAAD8 Tiagra

you're going to know what you like, unless you ride them.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

As I said.................................


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

SundayNiagara said:


> As I said.................................


Like I said.... go demo the bike. You won't know if you like the bike until you try it.

Likewise, it also helps to shop around and compare different bikes.... because you might find something else you end up liking.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm not ready for that. I just want to know what people have to say about it.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

SundayNiagara said:


> I'm not ready for that. I just want to know what people have to say about it.


You only get so much from reading opinions on the interwebz. Of course, the wheels are going to suck.... most bikes, the manufacturer tends to skimp on the wheels, for a pricepoint.

What's so hard about going to a LBS and giving it a test ride? Find some time on a weekend and go LBS shopping. That's the easy part. 

The hardest part is actually deciding on a bike. Some people on RBR get buyer's remorse from buying an endurance/relaxed geometry bike, then get a "race" geometry bike instead.

That's why you should spend the time trying out different bikes, because like I said earlier, you might decide that a different bike is better suited to your needs.

The good LBS' don't pressure you into immediately buying a bike. They tend to understand that you're shopping around.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

tednugent said:


> You only get so much from reading opinions on the interwebz. Of course, the wheels are going to suck.... most bikes, the manufacturer tends to skimp on the wheels, for a pricepoint.
> 
> What's so hard about going to a LBS and giving it a test ride? Find some time on a weekend and go LBS shopping. That's the easy part.
> 
> ...


Do you have experience with this bike?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

tednugent said:


> Like I said.... go demo the bike. You won't know if you like the bike until you try it.
> 
> Likewise, it also helps to shop around and compare different bikes.... because you might find something else you end up liking.


I agree with Ted. Go to a bike shop you like and trust and test ride a few bikes to see what you like.

And I put an emphesis on trust as in beware of the bike shop that lets some air out of the tires of the higher priced bike to make it smoother. In other words, make sure you are comparing apples to apples.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Does anyone know what size (larger) tires can be used with this bike?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Ask the LBS.

it depends on the wheel/tire combo. Due to the wheels, tires may run smaller than advertised, thus allowing you to possibly squeeze a 28mm tire through the brakes.

if you're looking at at 30mm+, then you're looking at the wrong bike.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

I would say the wheelset is probably a standard 622-15 which in theory, could handle anything from a 700x23 to 700x32. That being said, it is doubtful that this frame could handle anything larger than a 700x28 which some versions of the Synapse actually come stock with.

You can always ask the bike shop where you take the test ride. If you're about to spend over $1,000 on a bike, I'm pretty sure they would be accomodating about swap outs for a little extra.


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Lombard said:


> I would say the wheelset is probably a standard 622-15 which in theory, could handle anything from a 700x23 to 700x32. That being said, it is doubtful that this frame could handle anything larger than a 700x28 which some versions of the Synapse actually come stock with.
> 
> You can always ask the bike shop where you take the test ride. If you're about to spend over $1,000 on a bike, I'm pretty sure they would be accomodating about swap outs for a little extra.


A 28 is what I'm interested in, but it sure would be nice to get a specific answer from someone who actually owns this bike.


----------



## TruroTime (Jun 21, 2014)

I own a Synapse Claris. It's a great bike. Smooth ride which would be even more comfortable with 28mm tyres. Mine came with 25mm tyres, and you could easily fit 28s. The wheels aren't great, but they are ok for now; I'll upgrade sometime, but I'm not in a hurry. Same for the groupset. I went for the lowest spec model because I liked its colour, but with the Tiagra model you'd be 10 speed from the start.


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

TruroTime said:


> I own a Synapse Claris. It's a great bike. Smooth ride which would be even more comfortable with 28mm tyres. Mine came with 25mm tyres, and you could easily fit 28s. The wheels aren't great, but they are ok for now; I'll upgrade sometime, but I'm not in a hurry. Same for the groupset. I went for the lowest spec model because I liked its colour, but with the Tiagra model you'd be 10 speed from the start.


+1 on this -- My Synapse with 105 is the smoothest aluminum bike I've ever owned. I'd be OK with Tiagra too, but I liked to color of the 105. The Synapse is probably the most under-rated bike available. Wheel upgrades are easy -- plenty of used Shimano RS500 or DT Swiss 4.0s out there too.
Joe


----------

